# Wisconsin PE



## dave-ohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Has any taken the PE exam in Milwaukee Wisconsin ? PM me if you have. I have a few questions


----------



## ChemORME (Mar 20, 2010)

dave-ohio said:


> Has any taken the PE exam in Milwaukee Wisconsin ? PM me if you have. I have a few questions


What were your questions/answers? I'm taking mine there in a couple of weeks and would certainly appreciate any insights myself! Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2010)

ChemORME said:


> dave-ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Has any taken the PE exam in Milwaukee Wisconsin ? PM me if you have. I have a few questions
> ...


I as well will be taking the exam there. Testing site is the Midwest Airlines Center. What questions might either of you have?


----------



## ChemORME (Apr 21, 2010)

Exam site as prev. mentioned for Milwaukee was Midwest Airlines Center...overall went pretty well. Full size tables, 2 people per table. Only 1 person per section to the bathroom at a time, but sections were small enough that never seemed to be an issue - just gotta raise your hand and get permission to go (reminded me of grade school  )

Parking was $10 in the lot right across the street for the day, only one of the parking machines was working...it did take cash or CC, but make sure you have time in case there was a line. Check the Midwest Airlines Center schedule too in case other events are taking place - then other parking may be required.

I brought my lunch, had plenty of time - didn't try to go out - so not sure what "fast" options there are, but there are several spots for drinks right afterwards 

Anyhow - hope this helps future test takers (and I hope I _don't_ need this advice again myself!).


----------

